# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  novocrine tablets

## Sheven

tablets from novocrine. i'm using oxymetholone and methyltren from them and i am enjoying it. check out the pictures.

----------


## mad dogs

is it ugl?

----------


## apmakeio-

> tablets from novocrine. i'm using oxymetholone and methyltren from them and i am enjoying it. check out the pictures.


heard very good reviews on those babies what is your opinion on the oxy?

----------


## Sheven

> heard very good reviews on those babies what is your opinion on the oxy?


the oxymetholone is killer. i`m not cycling for the next 3 months but i`ll start in november with methyltrenbolone and oxymetholone novocrine for my december power lifting grand prix.

----------

